# Hypocalcemia/tingling question



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Just a quick question about hypocalcemia and the tingling in the extremities. Tomorrow will be "Day 5" and I am still experiencing occasional tingling in my feet and fingers. Usually I can pop a calcium supplement and the tingling will stop within 10 minutes or so, but it does worry me that my body hasn't seemed to switch "back on" yet. I'm taking 3,000 mg Ca (1,000 3x a day) and two doses Vit. D daily but seem to still be having hypoCa symptoms. Does this warrant a call to my doc? My follow-up is Dec 1 (a week away). I'm afraid they'll make me go back to the hospital which I've been hoping to avoid. Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It may take awhile for your body to kick back in if they beat up the parathyroids.

How many did they leave?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sonnyjane said:


> Just a quick question about hypocalcemia and the tingling in the extremities. Tomorrow will be "Day 5" and I am still experiencing occasional tingling in my feet and fingers. Usually I can pop a calcium supplement and the tingling will stop within 10 minutes or so, but it does worry me that my body hasn't seemed to switch "back on" yet. I'm taking 3,000 mg Ca (1,000 3x a day) and two doses Vit. D daily but seem to still be having hypoCa symptoms. Does this warrant a call to my doc? My follow-up is Dec 1 (a week away). I'm afraid they'll make me go back to the hospital which I've been hoping to avoid. Thanks!


There are 2 ways to look at this. You could end up in the ER because you are not utilizing the calcium you are taking or you could call your doc and voluntarily go to the hospital for an IV if deemed necessary.

I don't like either scenario for you but with the latter, you have control. Not so w/the former.

You know we all worry about you; you had such a tough time of it.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> It may take awhile for your body to kick back in if they beat up the parathyroids.
> 
> How many did they leave?


They didn't take any, just said they often get "stunned" during surgery and take a while to turn back on.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Did they leave the parathyroids in the same place, or transplant them elsewhere? Sometimes they can take a little bit to recover and realize they need to start working again. Seems like you have control if the tingling stops after you take the supplements, but if you are worried, definitely give the doc a ring.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> They didn't take any, just said they often get "stunned" during surgery and take a while to turn back on.


That's what happened to me. I had to stay in the hospital 4 days, doing nothing except having blood tests every 6 hours around the clock and getting IV Calcium.

I then, after being discharged, had to go every week for blood tests - all the while eating Tums on a prescribed schedule until the surgeon decided I'd at least got my numbers on the chart.

Less than 2 weeks ago I had my first major blood tests since surgery for my endocrinologist and my calcium level was still sitting at the lowest number on the normal range...but when I saw her she said that was O.K.

I still have transient episodes of tingling in my lower lip but not my hands or feet anymore.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> That's what happened to me. I had to stay in the hospital 4 days, doing nothing except having blood tests every 6 hours around the clock and getting IV Calcium.
> 
> I then, after being discharged, had to go every week for blood tests - all the while eating Tums on a prescribed schedule until the surgeon decided I'd at least got my numbers on the chart.
> 
> ...


I remember reading about how you had to stay in the hospital much longer. Honestly they very well could have kept me, but I think having a crying nervous breakdown about how much I wanted to go home and promised to take the supplements helped them "kick me out" despite still having low levels at discharge. Today was great - no tingling. Hopefully that's a sign of things to come!

I did have a question (and I will call on Monday to confirm), but I am supposed to go in for my follow-up bloodwork on Thursday to check my Ca levels. Do they want levels before taking supplements, or should I continue taking my Ca supplements as prescribed that day?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sonnyjane said:


> I remember reading about how you had to stay in the hospital much longer. Honestly they very well could have kept me, but I think having a crying nervous breakdown about how much I wanted to go home and promised to take the supplements helped them "kick me out" despite still having low levels at discharge. Today was great - no tingling. Hopefully that's a sign of things to come!
> 
> I did have a question (and I will call on Monday to confirm), but I am supposed to go in for my follow-up bloodwork on Thursday to check my Ca levels. Do they want levels before taking supplements, or should I continue taking my Ca supplements as prescribed that day?


Good question; I most certainly would call and ask and I for one would like to know the answer.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

If you mean Tums/Calcitrol, I'm 99% sure the next labs will be to see if your numbers are rising any...and I suspect they will go up very slowly. I swallowed 3 bottles of Tums over app. 3-4 weeks (along with Calcitrol a couple of times a day). Every Tuesday I'd have to go to the hospital lab, have blood drawn, then the surgeon would call and tell me how many Tums I could discontinue.

I, too, feel like I'd still be in the hospital today had it not become so painfully obvious that I couldn't bear another day with nothing to do except eat Tums, get IV calcium, and have blood tests. When the surgeon finally did discharge me, he said it was only with my promise that I'd faithfully return for the blood tests.

The first Tuesday I was supposed to go, my pug swallowed an acorn and then got sick. I was trying to deal with that when the phone rang and it was the surgeon asking when I was coming??? 

Really, if the blood tests you're having on Tuesday (probably a "Renal Panel") are in regard to follow-up from parathyroid problems, I'm all but positive they're to monitor how far the calcium you were prescribed has taken you and I'd definitely keep taking it. I was told if my calcium didn't continue to rise I'd have to be re-hospitalized and I definitely didn't want that!!


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> I did have a question (and I will call on Monday to confirm), but I am supposed to go in for my follow-up bloodwork on Thursday to check my Ca levels. Do they want levels before taking supplements, or should I continue taking my Ca supplements as prescribed that day?





Andros said:


> Good question; I most certainly would call and ask and I for one would like to know the answer.


Hey Andros, just came back to let you know what they said. The doctor said to go ahead and take my supplements as prescribed for my blood draw tomorrow. Guess they'll still be able to tell if my body is making its own or not...


----------

